# Using leftover hops, Amarillo, saaz and styrian



## deathroll (21/3/15)

Hi, looking for some input on what hops and when for a smoky golden age I'm doing with peated malt. 
I want to use all my left overs. 
I have 50 g of Amarillo. 
30g f styrian geldings. 
And 24g of saaz. 

Was thinking the Amarillo at 60mins because it is based off my golden ale. 
Then the styrian and 15
Saaz at 5

Any tips or input would be more than welcome.


----------



## manticle (21/3/15)

From experience I can tell you that styrians work beautifully with various us hops, including amarillo. I'd include some late amarillo too. Not sure about the saaz - my gut instinct is to save it for another brew.


----------

